# [Solved] Kernel Hang-up When Booting

## Buddman

Not sure if this should go in unsupported since I'm using 2.6.18-rc4, but I've also seen this with earlier kernels.  I'm having a slight boot problem on one of my machines (pretty much a test machine).  Everything boots fine and is working, but when first booting the kernel, when it hits "Machine check exception polling timer started," it then freezes for about 10 seconds before continuing.  I was wondering what could cause this as it is very annoying when booting up.  Here is my DMESG output:

```
Linux version 2.6.18-rc4-no1 (root@Conrad-LiveCD) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1,

pie-8.7.8-cg)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 24 21:57:27 CDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e8000 size: 0000000000018000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003fe30000 end: 000000003ff30000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003ff30000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 000000003ff40000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003ff40000 size: 00000000000b0000 end: 000000003fff0000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000040000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffb80000 size: 0000000000480000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

1023MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 257840 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9d90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4CED P4CED106 0x00000106 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfb80000)

Detected 3981.408 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 261936

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31B

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=b0501000 soft=b04ff000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033816k/1047744k available (2783k kernel code, 13460k reserved, 1064k data, 204k init,

0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 239 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xb0000000 - 0xeff30000   (1023 MB)

      .init : 0xb04c7000 - 0xb04fa000   ( 204 kB)

      .data : 0xb03b7cf7 - 0xb04c1e50   (1064 kB)

      .text : 0xb0100000 - 0xb03b7cf7   (2783 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7964.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=3982257)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000

00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 511 Objects with 48 Devices 150 Methods 14 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root b052c190

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=b0502000 soft=b0500000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7960.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=3980390)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000

00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (15925.29 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=104

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package

initialization:................................................................................................................

Initialized 13/14 Regions 42/42 Fields 41/41 Buffers 16/16 Packages (520 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 52 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFEA [20060707]

ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFEA [20060707]

ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFEA [20060707]

ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFEA [20060707]

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fe800000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: bfe00000-dfdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: dfe00000-dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf0900000, using 10240k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ab9c

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00cac2a, set palette = b00cac6a

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:11:d8:8e:df:b5

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache, UDMA(66)

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFE0 ctl 0xEFAE bmdma 0xEF60 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFA0 ctl 0xEFAA bmdma 0xEF68 irq 16

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: applying bridge limits

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct access     ATA      WDC WD1200JD-00G 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct access     ATA      WDC WD1200JD-00G 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 17, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-rc4-no1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef00

usb usb2: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-rc4-no1 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef20

usb usb3: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-rc4-no1 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000ef40

usb usb4: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-rc4-no1 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef80

usb usb5: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-rc4-no1 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: new device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c50b

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: USB Receiver

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: new device found, idVendor=0471, idProduct=0602

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ALSA device list:

  #0: M Audio Revolution-7.1 at 0xdf80, irq 17

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

warning: process `touch' used the removed sysctl system call

warning: process `touch' used the removed sysctl system call

warning: process `touch' used the removed sysctl system call

warning: process `touch' used the removed sysctl system call

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

warning: process `touch' used the removed sysctl system call

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints

kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 268435456

[fglrx] free       GART = 252440576

[fglrx] max single GART = 252440576

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 124436480

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 108974080

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 108974080

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

```

Any help on this would be appreciated.Last edited by Buddman on Tue Aug 29, 2006 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Suer7reus

Well, have you tried disabling MCE in the kernel?

Of course that's not a perfect solution, but it should certainly be somewhere between an interesting diagnostic step and an acceptable temporary workaround.

I assume you're pretty kernel-savvy since you (or someone) have patched your -rc4 to include reiser4 =).

----------

## Buddman

Well I thought it was MCE at first as well, but putting "nomce" in my boot parameter didn't change the hang.  I'll go ahead and compile a kernel without it enabled and try it.

----------

## Buddman

Well MCE is not it.  Compiled kernel without it just to be sure and it still hangs.  Only difference in dmesg output is that MCE isn't there.  Anyone have ideas?

----------

## Buddman

I found the issue was EDID.  Disabled it and now everything is good.  Thanks for the help all.

----------

## chrisdupre

what is EDID in the kernel and thanks!!

UPDATE:  nevermind I found it, disabled it and it is still there :/.

code: cd /usr/src/linux

         ( ) to EDID

         make && make modules_install

         mount /boot

         cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.18-no2

----------

